
1971 B5500 Eliza clone written in Lispified Algol - abrax3141
http://elizagen.org/
======
acqq
Now who will write something that allows that GTL source (or the equivalent)
to run? It looks quite nice conceptually as the "program" is nicely separated
from the "knowledge" and the program is just 360 lines:

[https://github.com/retro-
software/B5500-software/blob/master...](https://github.com/retro-
software/B5500-software/blob/master/CUBE-Library-13/Files/ELIZA-Z100010.gtl)

The documentation for the language is here:

[http://www.bitsavers.org/pdf/georgiaTech/GTL_Programmers_Ref...](http://www.bitsavers.org/pdf/georgiaTech/GTL_Programmers_Reference_Manual_for_the_Burroughs_B_5500_Aug1974.pdf)

as [http://retro-b5500.blogspot.com/2018/05/the-cube-library-
tap...](http://retro-b5500.blogspot.com/2018/05/the-cube-library-tapes.html)
report:

"GTL -- Georgia Tech Language. Another clone of Extended Algol by Martin
Alexander at the Georgia Institute of Technology in Atlanta, Georgia. This
compiler has significant extensions for strings, records, complex arithmetic,
list processing, plex processing, and extended I/O features. Documentation is
also available on bitsavers.org."

I see also:

[https://github.com/pkimpel/retro-b5500](https://github.com/pkimpel/retro-b5500)

"Web-based emulator and operating environment for the Burroughs B5500 computer
system."

~~~
pkimpel
GTL does indeed run in the retro-b5500 emulator, although I have not yet tried
to compile and run Eliza with it.

The emulator runs in a standard web browser. It requires some setup. The
easiest way to get started is to run the emulator from the project's hosting
site:

[http://www.phkimpel.us/B5500/](http://www.phkimpel.us/B5500/)

First, follow the link to the Getting Started wiki page, which explains what
you need to do in detail. There is a link on the page above to a forum if you
have questions or need assistance.

GTL is written in B5500 Extended Algol and is based on the compiler for that
dialect. The source we found on the CUBE tape does not compile with the
standard Mark XIII Algol compiler. We think that may be due to some local
Algol patches in use at Georgia Tech. I have posted a compile deck with
patches that works for me:

[https://github.com/retro-
software/B5500-software/blob/master...](https://github.com/retro-
software/B5500-software/blob/master/CUBE-Library-13/Patches/GTL-Compile.card)

After running this, you will need to do a "MC GTL/NEW" command on the SPO
(console teletype).

~~~
acqq
Thanks, wow, there are really some new news:

[https://github.com/retro-
software/B5500-software/tree/master...](https://github.com/retro-
software/B5500-software/tree/master/CUBE-Library-13)

"Tapes for version 13 of the library were acquired several years ago by Jim
Haynes from the B5500 site at the University of California at Santa Cruz and
donated to the Computer History Museum in Mountain View, California. _The CHM
was finally able to read these tapes in May 2018_ , producing binary images in
.tap (taput) format. For information on the .tap format, see..."

------
junke
See
[https://github.com/jeffshrager/elizagen/blob/master/cosellel...](https://github.com/jeffshrager/elizagen/blob/master/coselleliza1969and1972.lisp)

~~~
acqq
It's much bigger (close to 3000 lines) than the version from the original
post, which is only around 700 lines for the program and the separate
"knowledge":

[https://github.com/retro-
software/B5500-software/blob/master...](https://github.com/retro-
software/B5500-software/blob/master/CUBE-Library-13/Files/ELIZA-SCRIPT.dat)

[https://github.com/retro-
software/B5500-software/blob/master...](https://github.com/retro-
software/B5500-software/blob/master/CUBE-Library-13/Files/ELIZA-Z100010.gtl)

~~~
junke
The first 380 lines are used to change the Common Lisp environment so that it
can read and evaluate the two different versions that follows.

There are comments that add information about the original page numbers, etc,
but roughly speaking, the code is split as follows:

    
    
      - From 381 to 749 (368 lines)   : DOCFN (1969 doctor functions)
      - From 751 to 1831 (1080 lines) : 1969 script (knowledge)
      - From 1834 to 1870 (36 lines)  : Eliza 72 header
      - From 1870 to 2242 (372 lines) : 1972 Doctor program
      - From 2245 to 2915 (670 lines) : 1972 Script (knowledge)

------
jacquesm
If you knew what the 'B' stood for without reading the article you're over 50.

